# Ativan while nursing 17 month old? help!!!!



## babylove4488 (Sep 10, 2006)

I am flying tomorrow and have severe anxiety about it







I've pretty much avoided it the past couple of yrs - I saw my internist the other day about getting a med to take for the plane - knowing I could not take Clonopin like I used to, b/c of nursing. She gave me a script for Ativan, and said to take it and not nurse for 12 hrs! and to pump/dump several times during that time - the amount of times I would usually have fed the baby. There is NO WAY he is going to be able to go 12 hrs without nursing - he still likes to nurse about every 4-5 hrs during the day. I'm not sure what to do =( - someone directed me to Dr Hale's website, and I saw some responses on his thoughts on the subject there, but it didn't all seem that current. Can anyone give me any advice, or their experiences w/ this??? Thanks so much!


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

However, typically for panic attacks, an initial treatment with Xanax or Ativan would be suitable for a few weeks (then taper off).
This is what Dr. Hale has to say. Sorry I couldn't find anything more detailed, but I'm sure it would be ok for a plane flight if it's ok for a few weeks. Plus, your lo is older too.


----------



## babylove4488 (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiara7* 
This is what Dr. Hale has to say. Sorry I couldn't find anything more detailed, but I'm sure it would be ok for a plane flight if it's ok for a few weeks. Plus, your lo is older too.

thank you - I just wish I could find someone to tell me they have done it and it was fine - ugh - I'm worrying about medication for worrying!!!!!!


----------



## kiara7 (Feb 14, 2008)

http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...s&access=guest

This is the link to dr. Hale's forum, you can look it up in there yourself. It seems that a small dose for a short period of time would be just fine, since plenty of mamas take it for much longer periods.

Good Luck!


----------



## Da WIC Lady (Jul 29, 2007)

I haven't taken that, but I have taken calms forte. You can get it next to the teething tablets in the vitamin asile at any Walmart. Safe for you and safe for baby. It's also what I use as a sleep aid when I need one. Hope this helps.


----------



## Calamy (Feb 7, 2009)

Lorazepam is a typical benzodiazepine from the Valium family of drugs. It is frequently used prenatally and presurgically as a sedative agent. In one prenatal study, it has been found to produce a high rate of depressed respiration, hypothermia, and feeding problems in newborns.[1] Newborns were found to secrete lorazepam for up to 11 days postpartum. In McBrides's study[2], the infants were unaffected following the prenatal use of 2.5 mg IV prior to delivery. Plasma levels of lorazepam in infants were equivalent to those of the mothers. The rate of metabolism in mother and infant appears slow but equal following delivery. In this study there were no untoward effects noted in any of the infants. In one patient receiving 2.5 mg twice daily for 5 days postpartum, the breastmilk levels were 12 µg/L.[3] In another patient four hours after an oral dose of 3.5 mg, milk levels averaged 8.5 µg/L.[4] Summerfield reports an average concentration in milk of 9 µg/L and an average milk/plasma ratio of 0.22.[4] It would appear from these studies that the amount of lorazepam secreted into milk would be clinically insignificant under most conditions. The benzodiazepine family, as a rule, is not ideal for breastfeeding mothers due to relatively long half-lives and the development of dependence. However, it is apparent that the shorter-acting benzodiazepines are safer during lactation provided their use is short-term or intermittent, low dose, and after the first week of life.[5]
Pregnancy Risk Category
Lactation Risk Category:L3
Adult Concerns: Sedation, agitation, respiratory depression, withdrawal syndrome.
Pediatric Concerns: None reported via milk, but observe for sedation.
Drug Interactions: Increased sedation when used with morphine, alcohol, CNS depressants, MAO inhibitors, loxapine, and tricyclic antidepressants.
Theoretic Infant Dose:1.80 ug/Kg/Day
Relative Infant Dose:2.5%
Adult Dose:1-3 mg BID-TID
Alternatives:Midazolam
T½=12 hoursM/P=0.15-0.26
PHL=PB=85%
Tmax=2 hoursOral=90%
MW=321 pKa=1.3, 11.5
Vd=0.9-1.3

-- Medications and MOther's Milk


----------

